# Creepy Hanging Vines



## bobzilla

I've never done a tutorial.........







The rope is from Joann's Fabrics. I think it's used for trim on pillows ect. It is 1 inch in diameter. I fed 16 gauge wire through the rope to make it posable and make it easier to twist and knot the rope together. 







I tinted the liquid latex with paint for a base coat and added corn meal for texture.







I coated the rope with 5-6 coats of the latex mixture.







I added moss to the vines and painted them. Feel free to ask any questions. More pics :http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=2573


----------



## doggieshop

Very cool, great job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Good idea.
Was the rope expensive?


----------



## debbie5

It looks very..umm..intestinal! Gross! LOL.


----------



## bobzilla

I think a box of 40 yards was around $40, but if you can find a coupon you can save a ton of $ 



Haunted Bayou said:


> Good idea.
> Was the rope expensive?


----------



## nixie

Love it!


----------



## fick209

Good idea, I like the pics in your album of the finished vines, very realistic!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Very original. I bet people will be afraid to touch it.


----------



## IMU

Very nice work, thanks for posting.


----------



## Bone Dancer

What was the price of the cording?


----------



## bobzilla

I think it was $40 for a box of 40 yards. Use a coupon if you have one 



Bone Dancer said:


> What was the price of the cording?


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

Those are awesome love it


----------



## trentsketch

If you find coupon? There's brand new coupons for at least 40% off of a single cut of non-sale by the yard fabric/trim every week. It also applies to individual items. So, depending on how it's displayed (in a single package or for sale by the yard), you're covered. You just need to get there on Sunday/Monday and snag the flier before they're gone. The 50% off coupons are rare, but not unheard of. I want to say those come out every 6-8 weeks during a Moonlight Madness or Firefly Flight sale. There should be a March Madness sale coming up for those who want a head start.

This is a really cool technique. I'm already thinking of possible applications for my haunt this year. Thanks.


----------



## Sparky_the_spook

Thanks for posting this! I've been looking for a way to make cheap foliage for my haunt this year and this will help greatly.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks for all the nice feedback !


----------



## scareme

Looks great. I love the look of spanish moss in the trees down south. Your vines have that look. Very pretty.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Thats a really cool idea, I think I'll use it for the upper rooms. Make a bio-hazardous plant, like in Resident Evil! Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## wickedwitchwest

Thank you. This is a great idea and will be great vines for my cave. I hated the ones that I used last year but these will give it a totally different look.


----------



## RAWR

Ahhh. This is such a smart idea. I wish I had of known about this before my haunt this year. DANG IT. Anyways great job for sure a innovative way to make those creepy vines.


----------



## morbidmike

very cool thanx fot the how to!!!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks, and your welcome !


----------



## Revenant

Love them vines! I used that same cotton ropey stuff a couple years ago to do the tentacles on my prop for the monster mud contest.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks ! Do you have any pics of your tentacle thingy ?



Revenant said:


> Love them vines! I used that same cotton ropey stuff a couple years ago to do the tentacles on my prop for the monster mud contest.


----------



## Tinman

Great Pictures! Here I've been trekking out to the woods every year with my tree loppers to get actual vines for my pvc fence. Your homemade vines look even more creepy and realistic than the real thing from mother nature.


----------



## The Doctor

Yea I like these vines alot, I have just the place for them. Thank you for the tutorial


----------



## Spookie

*Get Coupons via Email also*



trentsketch said:


> If you find coupon? There's brand new coupons for at least 40% off of a single cut of non-sale by the yard fabric/trim every week. It also applies to individual items. So, depending on how it's displayed (in a single package or for sale by the yard), you're covered. You just need to get there on Sunday/Monday and snag the flier before they're gone. The 50% off coupons are rare, but not unheard of. I want to say those come out every 6-8 weeks during a Moonlight Madness or Firefly Flight sale. There should be a March Madness sale coming up for those who want a head start.
> 
> This is a really cool technique. I'm already thinking of possible applications for my haunt this year. Thanks.


I don't sew but did sign up for Joann Fabrics newsletter last year because they give you a heads up on sales and send you coupons, so no need to fight for those in-store flyers. I've found Joann's to be very helpful for Halloween craft items as well as Wilton halloween candy molds. Got a great deal on Grizzly fur for my reindeer/wolf and gorilla costume material using their 50% off coupons. I'm definitely going to look for the roping.

BTW the rope vines remind me of banyon trees and Jurassic Park. One year I want to do a skull island and this idea will be great for helping create a jungle scene.


----------



## turtle2778

joanns also price matches and uses other peoples coupons I believe. So sign up online and see what you can get.


----------



## Zombie-F

Thanks bobzilla! I tried making some of these this weekend and it worked out great.

@ $0.79/yard this rope stuff is a great buy!


----------



## bobzilla

You're welcome  I was wondering if anyone was going to give it a try. Do you have any pics ?



Zombie-F said:


> Thanks bobzilla! I tried making some of these this weekend and it worked out great.
> 
> @ $0.79/yard this rope stuff is a great buy!


----------



## Wickedtoy

Great job and they look good. I will probably use this in our swamp room ... thank you.


----------



## bobzilla

You're welcome ! Take pics 



Wickedtoy said:


> Great job and they look good. I will probably use this in our swamp room ... thank you.


----------



## austenandrews

The wife and I are looking to make the trunk of a banyan tree (with hollows where the candy goes). This looks perfect for some root/vine effects.


----------



## Terrormaster

@austenandrews: back in 2008 I was thinking of doing something kinda like that. With everything else I had planned back then it never got further than some sketches. The idea I was aiming for was a hollowed out knot in the trunk that the ToT would have to stick their hand in to get the candy. Inside the trunk the candy would be sitting in one of those store bought bowls that have the rubber hands that touch you when you reach in. Nothing like the fear of the unknown. Maybe even add some bug sounds. I might revisit this concept one year but feel free to run with it if ya want.


----------



## divinedragon7

Love these! so many possibilities


----------



## IMU

*Coupon for 40% Off*

http://thespree.com/The_Spree/Printable_Coupons/joann-ad-2011-07-016.html


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Unique idea, unique solution. Adds nice finishing touch to a scene.


----------



## austenandrews

We wound up making several vines like this, except we just painted the cloth rope rather than texturing it. They looked great hanging down, but were nice and soft to the touch when people pushed through them. It fit the tone of the haunt.



Terrormaster said:


> @austenandrews: back in 2008 I was thinking of doing something kinda like that. With everything else I had planned back then it never got further than some sketches. The idea I was aiming for was a hollowed out knot in the trunk that the ToT would have to stick their hand in to get the candy. Inside the trunk the candy would be sitting in one of those store bought bowls that have the rubber hands that touch you when you reach in. Nothing like the fear of the unknown. Maybe even add some bug sounds. I might revisit this concept one year but feel free to run with it if ya want.


It worked out great. The kids freaked themselves out, even though we never actually had any scares inside the holes. That way we could reassure the little kids that nothing would happen, and to the big kids we'd say "Don't worry, nothing will happen when you stick your hand in the deep, dark hole! At least I don't think anything will happen. Pretty sure. You should be just fine, honest!"


----------

